# Welchen CPU fürs overclocking?



## daredevil (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo
Ich hab mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, bei dem mir nur noch der CPU fehlt. Ich will maximal 100 Euro dafür ausgeben (Also bis 2600+ von AMD) und übertakten. Jetzt weiß ich nicht welcher CPU sich im Moment am besten übertakten lässt und dabei über längere Zeit stabil läuft. Ich habe das NF7-S Mainboard von Abit. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß
daredevil


----------



## blubber (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

das lässt sich so einfach nicht sagen. Selbst wenn von der Taktrate her zwei identische CPU's nimmst und übertaktest, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass sich die eine besser als die andere übertakten lässt. Also sowas wie eine "Übertaktgarantie" wirst du wohl nirgends finden. Generell lassen sich AMD Athlon CPU's sehr gut übertakten, genaue Anleitungen findest du auf tomshardware.de
Wichtig ist vor allem bei AMD CPU's, dass du für eine ausreichende Kühlung sorgst.

bye


----------



## daredevil (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo blubber
Ich glaube du meinst wahrscheinlich, dass gleiche CPUs verschiedene Kerne haben können und sich deswegen unterschiedlich übertakten lassen. Aber was ich eingentlich wissen will ist, welcher CPU am meisten Übertaktungspotenzial hat.

Gruß
daredevil


----------



## blubber (10. Januar 2004)

> Ich glaube du meinst wahrscheinlich, dass gleiche CPUs verschiedene Kerne haben können und sich deswegen unterschiedlich übertakten lassen


nicht wirklich.
Also eine AMD CPU wirds bei dir laut Mainboard ja sowieso. Da du nicht mehr als 100€ ausgeben willst, wird es also ein Thoroughbred oder ein Barton Kern. Das hat aber nix mit dem übertakten zu tun, weil man beide übertakten kann. Was du hören willst ist "kauf dir nen 2400+, denn kannst locker auf 2800+ bringen"
Aber das wirst du hier nicht hören, weil, ich zietiere mich selber:


> .....sich die eine besser als die andere übertakten lässt


Und das hat nix mit dem Kern zu tun, sondern mit der "Güte". Bei der Herstellung der CPUs sind alle Kerne noch auf der Siliziumplatte (waver), und man kann noch nicht sagen, "das wird mal ein 2400, oder das ein 2800". Erst nachdem die einzelnen Chips aus den Platten getrennt wurden, werden diese auf ihre "Güte" getestet, wieviel Takt sie vertragen. Natürlich wird immer ein Sicherheitspolster eingesetzt, sprich, wenn ein Chip bei 1700 Mhz abschmiert, wird er nicht als 2000+ (1666 Mhz) verkauft werden, sondern eine Stufe kleiner. Und nun musst du einfach Glück haben, dass du eine CPU erwischt, die ein großes Polster hat, somit wirst auch gute Ergebnisse erzielen.

So, hoffe nu hast es verstanden 

bye


----------



## Tim C. (10. Januar 2004)

Das beste Preisleistungs Potential dürftest du dann allerdings bei einem Duron erzielen den du irgendwie als XP laufen lassen kannst.

Meiner Meinung nach rechnet sich Overclocking jedoch nicht mehr wirklich, wenn man sich die Mhz Sprünge zwischen zwei benachbarten Modellen betrachtet und die im Mid-Cost Bereich marginalen Preisunterschiede.


----------



## Whizzly (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
also ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen:

Habe ein ABIT NF7-S und einen XP2600+, den ich (dank keiner Multisperre  ) von 2080 auf 2350 Mhz gebracht hab. Also nur über den Multi, mehr als 2400Mhz geht mit dem Proz nich hab ich mal wo gelesen...  Versuche, ohne erhöhten Multi über den FSB zu übertakten, endeten schon nach 3 mhz in der Funktionslosigkeit. 
Obwohl ich der NB mehr Strom gegeben hab usw... 

naja, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
whizzly


----------



## daredevil (13. Januar 2004)

*Die Entscheidung ist gefallen*

Hallo,
danke für eure Hilfe. Ich habe mich jetzt für einen AMD Athlon XP 2400+ mit Stepping entschieden. Ich werde jetzt also versuchen ihn durch Multiplikator- und FSB-Erhöhung auszureizen.

daredevil


----------

